# Live Floating Philodendron



## Stormvision

Hey All! 

First, what a great forum! I have been searching forever but unfortunately was ignornant enough to google the wrong keywords...

Background: I have a significantly over populated 5 gallon tank in my office. I'm talking 21 fish composed of; 9 neon tetras, 2 gold algae eaters, 2 mollies, 2 albino tetras, 4 penguin tetras, 1 rainbow shark and 1 male betta. All are doing well as I am absolutely vigilent about the the water conditions and probably change the water more than necessary (about once every other day). Nonetheless the tank has been established for about 3 months probably because I have as assortment of live plants.

Problem: The live plants I have obvioulsy have helped to sustain my overly zealous freshwater portfolio are only specific to those that I can find at stores such as Petco, Pets Plus and other local stores. I wish to equilibrate my plant life ratio to my fish life. I have seen some great pics on this forum and I would like to convert my partially green-brown substrate to totally green and most imortantly I am looking for live floating philodendron, is this possible?

I can only find silk or plastic philodendron and I have no idea to make the substrate lush with plant life.

Please advise.


----------



## Sphearion

Ever heard of a plant called Pothos? it looks alot like a philodendron. I have a cutting of it IN my tank submerged that I hacked off a bigger plant about 4 weeks ago.. its not an aquarium plant but its so bombproof that its grown about 10 new leafs and has attached itself to a piece of my driftwood.. I have heard of people using it and allowing it to float on top of thier aquarium. I am sure you could do the same with philodendron you would just have to keep the pot close by and drape them across the top of the tank... A word of warning about both the philo and the pothos. they both will grow massive amounts of roots to the substrate... however I dont see any harm in trimming the roots. if you submerge pothos make sure you want it submerged because I have not had much luck acclimating it back to terrestrial life after growing submerged.


----------



## owenj

The silk version of the floating philodendron probably doesn't represent an actual aquatic version. Petco has an unfortunate habit of selling houseplants that like to be kept moist as aquarium plants, & many of them don't last very long once they're submerged & kept wet.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Need to know more about your substrate and lighting situation in order to be able to identify plants that might grow well in your particular tank. This forum is a great place to purchase plants- check out the sales forum.


----------



## Stormvision

lauraleellbp said:


> Need to know more about your substrate and lighting situation in order to be able to identify plants that might grow well in your particular tank. This forum is a great place to purchase plants- check out the sales forum.


Quite right Laural. How ignorant I was (and still am) however after some novice research I have ordered a few plants that may work. My substrate is a flourite base mixture out of the bag and ready to use, they even had the never to claim that it didn't need rinsing. Anyway it was purchased from PETCO and seems to support the hardy plants sold at PETC (Unmbrellas and swords).

From this great site I have discovered some suppliers (aquarium garden, freshwateraquarium.com) and am currently awaiting deliveries of; Watersprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides), Hornwort (Ceratophylum demersum), Riccia Fluitans (Riccia Fluitans), Anubias petite (Anubias barteri v. nana petite and Phyllanthus Fluitans. But recently discovered that it will be a challenge to plant those that are not suited well for "floaters." Any suggestinos would be appreciated.

As far as my stock goes, all 21 fish seem to be doing well with the limitted PETCO plants already planted. I have a air stone but aspire to get rid of it with the plants that are on the way. Also, for some reason I have notice a slight increase of temperature (my tank is located at my office in Cranbury, NJ where we have had somewhat of a heatwave recently)...I am wondering what to expect since the temperature is exactly on the border of fish tolerance (80 degrees, F)

Regarding the plants and the source of where I have purchased them, is there anything special I should do in the way of unwanted organisms I shoould be aware or should I just plant the delivery on my next water change?


----------



## lauraleellbp

In addition to what can be found on this website (read as many stickies as possible! lol) here's another website that has lots of easily digestible info re: plants. The link is to an article on cleaning plants in preparation for planting: Steve Hampton's site


----------



## HeyPK

I have seen aquariums with philodendron or pothos roots entering the water, but the leaves and stems have always been emersed. There is a benefit to having the roots in the water, as they remove excess nitrates and other nutrients from the water. A plant that somewhat resembles pothos and which does grow submersed is Anubias barteri. There are many varieties of A. barteri, ranging from large to small plants. See the PlantFinder for some examples.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Anyone know if pothos and anubias are related? They look and grow so similarly I've always wondered that...


----------

